# Paying rent in Spain



## anniewright (Aug 16, 2021)

What type of bank account can I have to pay rent in spain.

I am moving and currently only have a UK bank account and monzo. The company who I am letting from want my bank details so they can set up a standing order. However the UK account I have an Monzo dont offer international standing orders.

Can anyone recommend a bank account that I can set up that allows international standing orders?

thanks in advance


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I suggest N26, a German bank that can set up an account in a number of European countries including Spain, where you are issued with Spanish IBAN details, which will make it possible to set up standing order.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

anniewright said:


> What type of bank account can I have to pay rent in spain.
> 
> I am moving and currently only have a UK bank account and monzo. The company who I am letting from want my bank details so they can set up a standing order. However the UK account I have an Monzo dont offer international standing orders.
> 
> ...


You may need to set up a non resident bank account for standing orders. I don't think the online banking will do standing orders only direct debits. Do you have an NIE number? You can usually partially set up a non resident account over the Internet but you have to be at the bank in person to finalise things by signing loads of paperwork and presenting some form of identification like passport, NIE and rental agreement.

Steve


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Usually rent contracts stipulate the last payment date that you must pay by. When I was renting it was due on 1st of month with flexibility until 6th. They didn't need my bank details, i just sent a transfer on 1st of every month. 

Id have thought that any money transfer service would do that for you with your name or whatever as a reference.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

My landlord wanted my bank account details for rent and for the electricity and basura payments. 

Steve


----------



## anniewright (Aug 16, 2021)

anniewright said:


> What type of bank account can I have to pay rent in spain.
> 
> I am moving and currently only have a UK bank account and monzo. The company who I am letting from want my bank details so they can set up a standing order. However the UK account I have an Monzo dont offer international standing orders.
> 
> ...


x


tebo53 said:


> You may need to set up a non resident bank account for standing orders. I don't think the online banking will do standing orders only direct debits. Do you have an NIE number? You can usually partially set up a non resident account over the Internet but you have to be at the bank in person to finalise things by signing loads of paperwork and presenting some form of identification like passport, NIE and rental agreement.
> 
> Steve


Sorry maybe I am using the phrase standing order incorrectly and its a direct debit. The letting agent wants my details so they will set up something on their end to withdraw the money from my account rather than transferring to them. But ok, maybe it will need to be set up over there. Thank you!


----------



## anniewright (Aug 16, 2021)

Joppa said:


> I suggest N26, a German bank that can set up an account in a number of European countries including Spain, where you are issued with Spanish IBAN details, which will make it possible to set up standing order.


Sorry maybe I am using the phrase standing order incorrectly and its a direct debit. The letting agent wants my details so they will set up something on their end to withdraw the money from my account rather than transferring to them. Do you know if this is possibile with N26. Thank you!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

anniewright said:


> x
> 
> 
> Sorry maybe I am using the phrase standing order incorrectly and its a direct debit. The letting agent wants my details so they will set up something on their end to withdraw the money from my account rather than transferring to them. But ok, maybe it will need to be set up over there. Thank you!


In that case you may want to look at "Wise" online banking. It's very popular amongst Expats who don't want a Spanish bank. Wise will set you up with a Spanish IBAN and you can set up Direct Debits.



https://wise.com/



Steve


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> My landlord wanted my bank account details for rent and for the electricity and basura payments.
> 
> Steve



In my opinion, do NOT give them your bank details.


YOU should pay any utility bills after you have seen the bills themselves - they should be in your name!

YOU should also pay any rent owed, NEVER allow the landlord to simply take what they want from your account


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> In my opinion, do NOT give them your bank details.
> 
> 
> YOU should pay any utility bills after you have seen the bills themselves - they should be in your name!
> ...


I think you have misunderstood.....

My rent is on a direct debit that I arranged after signing a rental contract. The rent is exactly the same as it was 6 years ago.

The electricity is in my name and is drawn from my account by the electricity supplier along with a receipt from the bank.

*Most of us are aware how to handle our bank accounts and rental agreements thank you!!!!*

Steve


snikpoh said:


> In my opinion, do NOT give them your bank details.
> 
> 
> YOU should pay any utility bills after you have seen the bills themselves - they should be in your name!
> ...


I think you have misunderstood.....

My rent is on a direct debit that I arranged after signing a rental contract. The rent is exactly the same as it was 6 years ago.

The electricity is in my name and is drawn from my account by the electricity supplier along with a receipt from the bank. 

*Most of us are aware how to handle our bank accounts and rental agreements thank you!!!!*

Steve


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> I think you have misunderstood.....
> 
> My rent is on a direct debit that I arranged after signing a rental contract. The rent is exactly the same as it was 6 years ago.
> 
> ...


So NOT a direct debit but a regular payment (standing order). A direct debit is where someone else can take whatever they like from your account.

A standing order is where YOU make a regular payment to someone else.

Why would the landlord need your account details to pay utility bills? (which is what you said)


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> So NOT a direct debit but a regular payment (standing order). A direct debit is where someone else can take whatever they like from your account.
> 
> A standing order is where YOU make a regular payment to someone else.
> 
> Why would the landlord need your account details to pay utility bills? (which is what you said)


My landlord wanted my bank details to pass on to the electricity company to set up a direct debit so I got the bill instead of him, not hard to understand unless YOU try and make things sound difficult!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> My landlord wanted my bank details to pass on to the electricity company to set up a direct debit so I got the bill instead of him, not hard to understand unless YOU try and make things sound difficult!!


Sounds like your landlord is leaving the account in his name but transfer the payment to your account. Whos name appears on the actual bills? 

Many options exist but the correct way is to transfer the electric account to the tenant which nobody can do except for the tenant by supplying their rental contract. Your landlord cannot do that for you as it's you who has to choose the contract terms. As I said many situations occur... Many landlords leave it in their name and pass bill to tenant to pay the landlord, others leave in their name but put bank payment from tenant and each are ok with mutual agreement but the correct way is a total transfer of the contract to the name of the tenant which the tenant should organise and have freedom to choose which package they want and administer their own account


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

xicoalc said:


> Sounds like your landlord is leaving the account in his name but transfer the payment to your account. Whos name appears on the actual bills?
> 
> Many options exist but the correct way is to transfer the electric account to the tenant which nobody can do except for the tenant by supplying their rental contract. Your landlord cannot do that for you as it's you who has to choose the contract terms. As I said many situations occur... Many landlords leave it in their name and pass bill to tenant to pay the landlord, others leave in their name but put bank payment from tenant and each are ok with mutual agreement but the correct way is a total transfer of the contract to the name of the tenant which the tenant should organise and have freedom to choose which package they want and administer their own account


I've been living in this particular apartment for 7 years and totally satisfied with all arrangements.

Steve


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> I've been living in this particular apartment for 7 years and totally satisfied with all arrangements.
> 
> Steve


Sure. As i said there many ways but was curious if the accounts of electricity are in your name or just your account for landlords bill


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> In that case you may want to look at "Wise" online banking. It's very popular amongst Expats who don't want a Spanish bank. Wise will set you up with a Spanish IBAN and you can set up Direct Debits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Steve, this came up on another thread about some ayuntamientos only accepting direct debits from accounts with Spanish IBANs. Are you 100% sure Wise will give you a Spanish IBAN? If so that's very good news!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Steve, this came up on another thread about some ayuntamientos only accepting direct debits from accounts with Spanish IBANs. Are you 100% sure Wise will give you a Spanish IBAN? If so that's very good news!


I've had a second look on wise.com and they offer an EU account number which, I believe, is Belgium IBAN which I would have thought to be accepted EU wide....maybe not then 🤔

Steve


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

anniewright said:


> Sorry maybe I am using the phrase standing order incorrectly and its a direct debit. The letting agent wants my details so they will set up something on their end to withdraw the money from my account rather than transferring to them. Do you know if this is possibile with N26. Thank you!


Yes, definitely. Fee free banking with €100,000 bank guarantee and Spanish IBAN. 2nd recommendation from us for N26 bank. We use WISE to fund our N26 account from our UK account (we also use the WISE account for the extra debit card to make sure all our cash withdrawals are fee free. €200 monthly allowance from WISE and 3 withdrawals of unlimited amounts via N26)


----------

